# Eheim 2217 Maintenance



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm gonna pull out my 2217 tomorrow and do some maintenance. I need to take the carbon out of it, and I also just want to stuff it full of biomax. So, do I just close the 4 valves, pull them apart, and take it out? Would it be okay to clean the sponge since the eheim biological stuff that came with it have most of the BB? And should I put the biomax in a bucket of tank water in order to get down to the sponge? And when I'm done, will I need to prime it again or will it start back up on it's own? Thanks guys!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What I do is unplug the filter, close the quick disconnect valves, and then drain the tank for the water change using the Python. During that time, I fill a couple buckets with tank water and set them aside.

When I go to clean the filter, I put the outlet hose (the one on top) over a bucket and then open it up to release the suction so I can open up the filter. Once the filter is open, I hold the plastic grate in place and dump the water out into a separate bucket, then I remove the grate and dump the bio media into a bucket of tank water, remove the blue filter foam, and dump the Ehfimech into the other bucket of tank water. I give the filter housing and coarse foam a good rinse under tap water and then swirl the Ehfimech around in the bucket and start putting handfuls back into the filter. Replace the foam and do the same thing with the bio media and then close the filter up.

To get it primed again, I drain the return line that goes up to the tank, hook up the filter, and then fill the tank up until the outlet is covered with water, then I open up the quick disconnects to let the water run in from the intake -- all the air should bubble out through the outlet and when it stops, you are done.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks man. Sounds like a project lol


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Be sure to clean out the impeller assembly every one in a while. I try to do it every 2-3 months, it will improve the lifetime of the filter and help with any reduction in waterflow.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ahhh man I don't like things that have "assembly" in the name. Sounds like something for me to f*ck up. Lol I'll give it a go tomorrow though.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Its actually not that bad, it should have a diagram of how it comes apart on the side of the box if you still have it. Bust out the q-tips and paper towel and should only take 10-15 min. Let us know if you have any problems.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Its actually not that bad, it should have a diagram of how it comes apart on the side of the box if you still have it. Bust out the q-tips and paper towel and should only take 10-15 min. Let us know if you have any problems.


Yep, still got the box. I'll check it out tomorrow. If this ends up taking me a while, will all biomax and BB still be good to go in a bucket of tank water for a while?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh ya aslong as the biomax stays wet with tank water you should be good.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

phew well that was a project. but i did it. had a little trouble repriming it but i figured it out and now i got it all figured out for next time!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to hear, mos def shouldn't take you as long next time.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Good to hear, mos def shouldn't take you as long next time.


Thanks bro!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

e46markus said:


> Good to hear, mos def shouldn't take you as long next time.


It took me at least half an hour to clean mine out the first time, now it takes me less than five minutes.


----------

